# First Case of Bird Flu Hits U.S.



## middie (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.wmvx.com/pages/media/BirdFlu.jpg


----------



## pdswife (Jan 4, 2006)

Oh middie...... thanks for the up date!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 4, 2006)

Just Great!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm grinning ear to ear   Thank-you Middie!


----------



## wasabi (Jan 4, 2006)

*Middie, you nut. That was soooo funny*


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks middie!!

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jan 4, 2006)

Middie, ya got me 

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS (Jan 4, 2006)

I would much rather that Daffy bank on this than any other corporate BS!!!! woohooooooo!  Go Daffy!  Go tell it on Space Mountain!


----------



## cara (Jan 5, 2006)

better you than us in Germany..


----------

